# Docs Gewässer Update!



## Doc (16. Juli 2011)

Hi zusammen,

aufgrund der Tatsache, dass sich bei mir in der Zwischenzeit so einiges getan hat am alten Teich und die Technik komplett überarbeitet wurde, eröffne ich mal einen neuen Thread zu meinem Teich. 

Liter: ca. 15.000, eher mehr

Alter: ca. 20 Jahre

Technik: Skimmer, Luftströmer, Biofilter mit Biomatten, Alte Teichpumpe erzeugt Strömung im Teich, 18W UVC Lampe

Auf dem einen Bild seht ihr die alte Pumpe, die über 15 Jahre lang allein! (ist eine Heissner ... ka welches Modell) ihren Dienst verrichtet hatte und es sogar schaffte, den Teich kristallklar zu halten.

Würde mich sehr über Euer Feedback freuen


----------



## pema (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Docs Gewässer Update!*

Hallo Doc,

hier mein Feedback:
schönen Teich hast du
petra


----------



## Zander35 (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Docs Gewässer Update!*

Hi Markus,
echt schöner Teich!


----------



## VolkerN (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Docs Gewässer Update!*

Hallo Doc,

kann mich nur anschliessen. Wirklich ein schoener Teich.  

Die Bepflanzung drumrum gefaellt mir auch sehr gut.


----------



## S.Reiner (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Docs Gewässer Update!*

 Der Teich echt Schöhhhhnneee aber wo ist der Liegestuhl


----------



## Eva-Maria (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Docs Gewässer Update!*

EinTeich in Herzform  habe ich so auch noch nicht gesehen!
Die Bepflanzung umzu dürfte m.E. etwas abwechslungsreicher und bunter sein, ist natürlich Geschmacksache


----------



## Doc (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Docs Gewässer Update!*

Die wechselt wöchentlich  Also die Farben zumindest ... vor 1-2 Wochen wars weiß und gelb 

Die ungleichmäßige  Herzform entstand, als der Teich erweitert wurde, also eher Zufall ... aber so ein Teich ist natürlich auch hungrig nach Liebe 

Die Wasserlilien stechen ein wenig hervor, da ich diese heute getrennt und einzeln gesetzt habe. Ansonsten: __ Hornkraut, __ Froschbiss, __ Pfeilkraut, __ Rohrkolben, Minze, __ Wildblumen, __ Wasserpest, Bambus, __ Schilf uuuuuuund Fadenalgen ... abgesehen von zich Blumen, deren Namen ich nicht kenne.


----------



## Doc (13. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Docs Gewässer Update!*

Auch wenns regnet, muss man rausgehen :smoki


----------



## S.Reiner (13. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Docs Gewässer Update!*

Hallo Doc das ist  und dein Wasser :gdaumen bin auch noch immer am Bauen und das Wetter wa Heute schon 2mal Klatschnass Grüsse Reiner


----------



## Nori (14. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Docs Gewässer Update!*

Hallo Doc,
schenbar funzt alles so wie es soll!


Gruß Nori


----------



## Doc (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Docs Gewässer Update!*

So schauts dieses Jahr im Mai aus ... Algenblüte vorbei ... der Rasen darf bleiben :smoki


----------



## Majaberlin (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Docs Gewässer Update!*

Ein schöner Teich, der so natürlich sich in die Landschaft einfügt und wo nicht alles so perfekt durchgestylt ist. Gefällt mir!


----------



## fischmolchlibelle (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Docs Gewässer Update!*

Hey Doc,
ich hab mir __ Froschbiss bestellt und frag mich wie das im winter abläuft, die haben ja die wurzeln im wasser
und schöner Teich übrigents kristallklar echt super


----------



## willi1954 (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Docs Gewässer Update!*

__ Froschbiss bildet im Herbst Samenkapseln aus, welche zu Boden sinken. Im Frühjahr bilden sie dann neue Pflanzen.

LG Willi


----------



## Joerg (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Docs Gewässer Update!*

Hi Markus,
sieht toll und urig aus. 

Das Gewusel stört auf die Dauer nur. 
Alle in gute Hände verschenken und der Teich wirkt dann viel beruhigender.


----------



## rudiinc (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Docs Gewässer Update!*

Hallo Markus,

einen schönen Teich hast Du Dir da aufgebaut, sieht richtig toll aus. 

Ich hoffe das uns das auch in unserem Garten gelingt, in ein paar Jahren.

Diese Schnüre da, das ist der Reiherschreck, der Elektrozaun gegen Fischdiebe aus der Luft? 

@ Jörg  Fische haben doch etwas beruhigendes von sich aus, ich kann mir jetzt gar nicht vorstellen das das irgendwie stören könnte??? Bin aber auch erst seit ganz kurzer Zeit Teichbesitzer. Es hat etwas faszinierendes ihnen zuzugucken.


----------



## Doc (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Docs Gewässer Update!*

HuHu 

Nein, das ist kein Elektozaun  ... Dass ist lediglich eine Angelschnur, die einmal um und einmal über den Teich gespannt ist. 
Seitdem ich das so mache, kommt zwar der __ Reiher noch, aber hebt wieder ab ... toi toi toi 

Jörg ist Koi verrückt  ... Er hatte aber auch schon Goldfische ... ich verschenke jedes Jahr welche ... aber die vermehren sich so gerne :smoki


----------



## Doc (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Docs Gewässer Update!*



fischmolchlibelle schrieb:


> Hey Doc,
> ich hab mir __ Froschbiss bestellt und frag mich wie das im winter abläuft, die haben ja die wurzeln im wasser
> und schöner Teich übrigents kristallklar echt super



Und kein Oase System *hust* :smoki

Ehhhhm ... Ich kenne mich mit den Pflanzen nicht allzu gut aus, leider habe ich bisher von dem Froschbiss nichts mehr gesehen  ... Sollte er eingegangen sein, muss ich nochmal nachkaufen ...


----------



## Doc (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Docs Gewässer Update!*

Sooo ... ich kann ja nicht nur negatives (toter Koi) berichten ... so schauts aktuell bei mir aus:


----------



## Kolja (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Docs Gewässer Update!*

Hallo Markus,

der gefällt mir. Bei Koiteichen lese ich ja nicht viel mit, aber so ein natürliches Ufer das finde ich genau richtig und schön.


----------

